# Could it be stress, anxiety? Do you swim?



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you think your problem may be stress related?

do you do any aerobic exercises?

How is your breathing?

I was reading how some other people got cured and to them overcoming the stress/anxiety seemed to be key. They said that doing aerobics played a central role in what cured them. A few of them suggested swimming, they said that they swear swimming was what cured them.

Here are my symptoms; perhaps you can relate?

I cant smell it, but people can seem to smell it from a long ways away. My stool is usually soft and mushy, yet its hard to force it out and i feel as though it is an incomplete movement. Sometimes i feel gassy all the time and fart every 45 seconds or so, other times i feel normal yet still get comments as if i was passing gas.

Anyways, This all developed after i stopped doing regular physical activity. I still went to gym class, But i had left the swimming team, i had gotten awards for my performance in that. I also left the soccer team where i was distinguished for being one of the fastest runners on the field.

But now, i can only do one lap of the front crawl on a good day, at other times i needed to stop halfway in the pool to catch my breath. It's embarrassing not being able to complete one lap and having the old geezers who frequent the pool pass by me, a man in his twenties who appears to be in good shape...

Its not that my body is tired from the swimming, it is because i can not get enough air when doing the front crawl. I ended up just resorting to the backstroke... I never realized just how bad my breathing was until i tried swimming.

A symptom that i have that i don't see mentioned on this forum at all is shallow breathing, my breathing is so shallow i have been accused of holding my breath which i used to do in tense situations at the beginning of this problem. I feel pretty stupid that i never connected the breathing to my stomach issue before (although i did tell the doctor about it back when all this started and he looked at me like i was crazy)

So anyways, I have been walking downtown to the pool everyday I can at 6am and just doing as many laps as I can then sitting in the hot tub,sauna, or steam room while i catch my breath then repeat a few times. I do like 5-6 laps in half an hour or so, its pretty pathetic but after only 4 days i seem to be a little better, just a little, i had a effortless bowel movement that actually felt good. And i caught myself breathing deeply while watching tv one day.

I think that small meals + stress/anxiety reducing exercises are really the way to go, i might have found a cure for myself.

Wanted to share and maybe have someone else who started doing some form of aerobics tell me how it has affected them with their condition.


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

I plan to get back into exercising really soon, now that I'm on holidays. I used to be extremely fit. The problem is that this condition makes me not want to bother with exercise. "What's the point in improving my body if everyone still hates me because I smell like ######?", I think to myself. But I often feel way better during exercise. The problem is keeping up motivation. Also, modern life makes it almost impossible not to be stressed. In a way, exercising makes me more stressed, because I always end up obsessing over finding time to do it. It's just another thing to fit into an already busy schedule.

Exercise may help, but I don't think it's going to cure our problem. Ridiculously overweight people who never exercise don't have this problem. Even though they can't wipe properly, they probably all still smell better than us. If the problem isn't caused by a lack of exercise, I don't think exercising is going to cure it. There are a lot of people at this board who are pretty fit. I've read a lot of posts from people here who are on sports teams and exercise regularly, yet they either still have this problem or found a way to cure it that didn't involve physical activity. Also, lots of people have anxiety disorders, but the majority of them don't smell like feces.


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

Well not just stress but anxiety.

there are many forms of stress....

...Not all are bad and im sure the bad ones can have different affects on health depending on a number of other factors....

Anyways, high anxiety/stress disrupts digestion.

Maybe you are right that alleviating intense anxiety/stress wont help the smell but saying that "lots of people have anxiety disorders, but the majority of them don't smell like feces." is a moot argument. Not everyone who has an intense anxiety disorder has a weak digestive system to begin with. Or a particular weakness of the digestive system that leads to the same symptoms as you or I. Perhaps having unusually high tension in the body.and a particularly weak digestive system at the same time is the problem and eliminating the anxiety (or high tension in the body, whatever you call it) will make it so that enough pressure is taken off of the system that you will no longer smell bad.

I have been exercising for a while but *deep breathing* exercises and swimming have not really been a big part of that until recently. Using deep breathing methods have given me some intense results so im going to stick with it and see what happens. ill come back in a month or so and tell you all whether or not it is working/ has worked for me.

Im gonna quote some of the posts that lead me to believe that eliminating anxiety could be a key to beating this



> I have the same problem as a lot of you poor bastards out there. My problem is where my bunghole sweats when I am around people,(close proximity) workout, or sometimes just sitting down, and Iv'e also had the case where my pants smell sour. I know for a fact what causes my problem and i know the solution. Ive read a lot of people posting on this site that they have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) which can be true but I don't have IBS. If you do have IBS then yes you should do the recommended things that people tell you to do like watch your diet etc.Anyways I've suffered from this miserable disorder for 3 $$$$$$ing years! It is horrible. I wont go into detail but yes, I have had shitty high school years. i haven't even graduated yet but I plan to. I've been made fun of relentlessly and have lost a lot of friends because of it. I used to be carefree and able to do anything without worry, anyway the solution! If you people out there have sweaty ass syndrome SAS and it is brought on by being around people and being conscious about how you smell then I have the solution for you! Believe it when I say it is all caused by anxiety. Un$$$$$$ing believable right! Most of you haven't had this problem all your lives it is all in your head. What it is is a mental thing.It first started in my sophomore year. It starts out maybe someone making a comment but usually is in your subconscious. It is a habit in which your mind has grown accustomed to. It occurs in a part of your brain called the amygdala which is the same part of your brain which is responsible for addictive habits like cigarettes etc. The more you think about how you smell, the more conscious you are of it, and the worse it gets. You can break that habit. It takes practice and time but once you're cured, you're cured for good.I've personally found an anti anxiety program called the linden method which explains it all and am proud to say that I'm getting better everyday. If you want the easy way out like anti anxiety pills think again. They only mask the symptoms. Once you get off of them the SAS comes right back.It's because the pills masks the symptoms, they don't cure ######! if you really want to cure your anxious thinking habits then you have to;1.Stop visting everypractictioner you find.2.Talk to your doctor about withdrawing any medication if you're taking any.3.Stop researching your condition.4.Stop talking about your condition.5.Stop leaning on other people, only you can make yourself better.6.Don't hold on to the memories of your condition, forget the past and look to the futureIf you're at home watching a movie by yourself, or something similar, your SAS doesn't happen because your mind is completely focused on the movie and not thinking about how you smell. Stop accommodating your anxiety. Even if u don't want to go to work go, if you don't want to go to school go. You're the one who has the bad thinking habit which is usually something like what if they smell me? What if I embarrass myself again, well stop worrying because chances are everybody will prob know it's just rumors. you're not God, you can't control what people think, say , or feel. So if they say ###### about you $$$$$$ em they're not you. They don't know what your going through, so just say to yourself, "later in life when I'm cured a year 6 months,$$$$$$ even one month, when I move away to a new town state or city guess what? clean slate." No one's going to know you. You're golden!! Your set.The key is to break your old thinking habits and replace them with new ones. It works, try it for yourself. the only down side is time. The longer you wait the longer it usually takes to undo the habit process. Just think to yourself, have you ever been around someone your comfortable and your SAS doesn't flair up? Well its because you're subconscious mind isn't doing its same usual ###### telling your self to be conscious of how you smell.The key points are to truly forget that you have this problem, to have new non anxious habits, learn another language write a book about your life etc. Sounds hard I know. Its doesn't stop with your sweaty ass it is known to happen to people with they're pits too. Stinky pits, anything you are conscious about. But seriously look up the linden method, follow the 9 pillas and get ready to get better. Also doing the IBS diet does help but only because it limits your diet by taking out the #### food and therefore your intestines are functioning better, they are cleaner and flow freely and wont make your arse hole stink brcause there's no preservatives and processed foods which plug you up an take longer to digest. Foods which makes your butt smell. Well, this is the solution to your SAS anxiety problem. I don't have a solution for people with other problems like anal retention or whatever their problems are. I'm really sorry for everyone suffering and I feel for you, I know it $$$$$$ing sucks but just remember stay stay strong and life compensates itself later on good luck!!


He seems to come close to implying that if anxiety is the cause then minding your diet is not as important but diet has a lot to do with stress in the body and seeing as how the reason for eliminating anxiety is to reduce stress in the body (in this case in particular stress in your digestive system) then it seems silly to put unnecessary stress on the body (especially in your digestive system) through diet.



> replyso moving forward, THE ANSWER or CURE: i'm sorry to say there is no quick fix or overnight cure, though i'm sure the antibiotics and pills mentioned previously do work in the shortterm, however it's only masking the problem, not really getting to the root of it and fixing it in the long term.so, firstly, detox like some of the previous people have here to get rid of an overload of candida in your system. feed your body nutritious foods that are as raw as you can possibly find, meaning the less processed the better, those foods being fruit and vegetables, but less on the fruit cause it's got sugar, and even though it's natural sugar, it's still got sugar. drink at least 6 glasses of water a day. exercise 3 - 4 times a week to create blood flow and help your body flush toxins, and meditate 5 or 10 mins a day, or do some yoga to restore mental spiritual health.once you restore your whole body to a healthy balance you can pursue whatever makes your heart flutter without the stinky stench of sewerage following you at every corner, i know, because after 6 months of hard work, patience and dedication i can safely say it works, and i soon to get intimate with my new love interest


meditation and yoga are both very effective stress reducers. As is exercise. Staying hydrated and eating well helps prevent stress as well.

I Cant remember where I got these quotes from, might have been this site. I saved a whole lot of posts claiming to be cures or theories on how to get cured so that i could sift through them when i went away and no longer had internet access. Sorry i did not save the posters name for each quote.

I wouldnt be writing all of this if I didnt really believe that this was very important. I know how people here especially hate false cures. Ill be back later with more info.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

dashrendar please update your condition after a month. All the best.


----------

